# Zippers- safe for hedgies?



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

I've purchased a pattern for a pouch that I think could be made larger to make a great hedgie tent, but the issue is that it has a zipper in it. In order to know how to make it without a zipper, I want to make it with one and see if it will still be 'structurally stable' without one. So, are zippers safe for hedgies?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I've seen some cage accessories that have a zipper on them. One was a tent.

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com ... page-25850


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

That one has a pretty nice design. I didn't think hedgies could harm themselves with zippers, but wanted to double check. There would be next to no purpose to designing this version with a zipper unless someone wanted it to double as a small carrying pouch as well, and I do mean small. It would be a 10x10 space. I'll post it and see.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Can't edit my post for some reason. Did the quote thing by accident. I meant to write that ventilation wouldn't be very good for those purposes but it still might look neat with a zipper.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Only safety Issues I could see with a zipper is if they tried biting the pull or metal portions if they had access to it unsupervised. You could always try a plastic zipper if you think your hedgie would try it and then sew a pretty pull cover out of cloth over the metal tab so he couldn't get at it.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd be concerned with my hedgie accidentally zipping themselves in. Plastic would be a good idea, pull covers an even better one. It's a triangular shaped pouch and is stiched to the zipper right from the start and see if I could adapt it to still be as stable without the zipper. I'd test the zipper one with my hedgie and if it worked out, sell it on the shop I'm planning to get going, either with or without the zipper depending on how the test goes and people's opinions.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i have the tent in the link above.. i clip at least one of the metal clips to the side of the cage to ensure it stays put and the zipper tabs are all the way zipped & out of reach.... that way i really cant see any way of harm. i have had no problems with mine, she uses it for snuggling and it stays put.


----------

